# Happy Birthday Monty



## joed617 (Jan 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday Monty, I'll be raisning a cold one in your honor tonight. Stay well and healthy.

Your Capricorn Bro,


Joe


----------



## illini (Jan 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday srmonty!....sounds like your road work is a little hazardous this year...have a good one!!


----------



## pigcicles (Jan 5, 2007)

Happy Double Nickle Birthday Monty - May you stay forever young!


----------



## ultramag (Jan 5, 2007)

Hope your day brings you much happiness srmonty!


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jan 5, 2007)

Monty

Happy Birthday....hope you have a great day...be safe up there

Richard


----------



## msmith (Jan 5, 2007)

Happy birthday to you srmonty have several cold ones and keep the smoke rolling.


----------



## cheech (Jan 5, 2007)

Hip hip hooray 

Happy Birthday


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jan 6, 2007)

Happy birthday Brother Monty. :D 

Hope all your wishes come true.


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 6, 2007)

Another year? Feel any younger? Happy Birthday Monty.


----------



## up in smoke (Jan 6, 2007)

Happy Birthday! Sir Monty. Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]ll rub some linament on in your honor sir! :roll:


----------



## larry maddock (Jan 6, 2007)

good on ya mate


----------



## meowey (Jan 6, 2007)

Many Happy Returns of the Day!

Meowey


----------



## monty (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks, Everyone!


Reaching the "Double Nickels" has its advantages. Senior citizen discounts and being excused for speaking my mind are two which come to mind immrdiately. The first I qualify for by default and I never let my age matter on the second.

Let's all take a moment, though to see what we as a group have all accomplished. We have a kickass site with spinoffs, this has to be the most friendly site going and we have all struck friendships here. We share not only recipes, techniques, information and birthday wishes but also the pain of our brothers and sisters as life happens.

I am proud to be a member of this wonderful group and hope that through our efforts we can be a model for the rest of the cyber world.

Thank you again for the kind wishes and keep on doing what we do best!

Yours truly in the Thin Blue!


----------



## buzzard (Jan 7, 2007)

have a smokeyidy birthday.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 7, 2007)

Happy belated, Sir Monty.


----------



## monty (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks again, my Smokin' Siblings! 

Early, late or on time it all is the same and that is what binds us!

Cheers!


----------

